# Mbuna compatibility



## Leo.I.am (Jan 22, 2010)

So *** been trying to re-arrange my compatibility list of 20 mbuna cichlids, this i think is what i've finally come down to.

5 x Bumble Bee (Crabro) 1M:4F
5 x Red Zebras 1M:4F
5 x Cyno. afra Mbumba 1M:4F
5 x Maingano Mbuna 1M:4F

Tank size is 50 Gal, Lots of rock works.... my concern is that i hope territories dont spread out too far to cause any issues or cross-breeding. What do you guys think?


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

In my opinion 50 gallon is far too small if you want to keep the crabro aswell as that many other fish


----------



## Leo.I.am (Jan 22, 2010)

You reckon? I jumped on the aquarium calculator and i was around 107% overstocked for a 50 gal tank for 20 cichlids.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmmm yeah that's just what I think! maybe wait for someone more experienced to poke their head in :lol:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

CaseyV said:


> In my opinion 50 gallon is far too small if you want to keep the crabro aswell as that many other fish


+1

Not sure how you calculate aggression :?.

Would your calculator say Crabo, Auratus and Kenyi would be fine together in a 50? If so, it is less than accurate, to put it mildly.


----------



## Leo.I.am (Jan 22, 2010)

The calculator just gives me a rough idea on how my filtration will be, and also overstocked levels and general info on the particular breed.

If i took out the crabro would the other possibilies be? I wouldnt mind some Dems but i think they need to be in schools of 8-10, and their colours are too close to mbumbas. Im looking for a different colour and pattern. Would Rustys cut it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of a 50G? For example, a good stocking for a 55G rectangle with 48" x 12" dimensions would be 3 species. Crabro should not be one of them.

The zebras, cynos and maingano might work.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of a 50G? For example, a good stocking for a 55G rectangle with 48" x 12" dimensions would be 3 species. Crabro should not be one of them.
> 
> The zebras, cynos and maingano might work.


Again, +1.

Do a fishless cycle then stock all at once and:

8-10 juvies Red Zebras
8-10 juvies Cyno. afra Mbumba 
8-10 juvies Maingano Mbuna

Extra males find a new home once they become an issue and you end up with your desired ratios.

Your tank would be full and BTW - your calculator is wrong with regard to these fish - aggression needs to be addressed.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dimensions?


----------



## Leo.I.am (Jan 22, 2010)

the dimensions are 900mm x 450mm x 450mm. Almost like a breeder tank.

So Crabros are out of the equation now. Is it possible to add another mbuna breed to the tank? Or will i be running the risk of cross breeding and deaths from territorial disputes?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Leo.I.am said:


> the dimensions are 900mm x 450mm x 450mm. Almost like a breeder tank.
> 
> So Crabros are out of the equation now. Is it possible to add another mbuna breed to the tank? Or will i be running the risk of cross breeding and deaths from territorial disputes?


Length (first) then width (second) then height (for mbuna - who cares?) - a 900mm tank limits you with mbuna - a lot.

And this is why one needs to get the size of the tank... 

Honestly, Yellow Labs and a dwarf mbuna would be the max I would try or go a species only with a dwarf mbuna such as Pseudotropheus saulosi to get the look of two fish.

I'd suggest stocking:

6 Juvie - Yellow labs
12-15 Juvie - Pseudotropheus demasoni

All overly aggressive males find a new home as they show themselves and you should end up a very active and attractive tank.

For their size - you are trying to come up with a list of some the most aggressive fish on the planet and put them in a small box of water.

Mbuna are best served by being housed in a 1200mm+ tank.

It is all part of the charm of keeping these fish - if they went in small tanks easily - every fish store would have them almost exclusively because of the colors.

Your tank, your choice - but they are aggressive.

We are only trying to help as we have all tried what you are attempting - in my case a male Auratus killed an entire tank while I was away over a weekend. We just want to help you avoid such _adventures_.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2009)

there is alot more that goes into a succesful mbuna tank than deminsions, genus, and filtration.
i suggest you go with what you want, but get all fry.
if problems accure you should notice and find new homes for those species before they are 
adults and able to kill one fish before you wake up one morning.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

in my opinion that tank is too small for the bumblebees let alone the others


----------

